# Hello... I want my baby back ribs!



## basstronics (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello from sunny and warm Toledo Ohio! (OK thats a joke there snow outside today)

Im about to venture into the realm of smoking. The good kind, meat! Delicious tasty baby back ribs, chicken, pork, hams... I just love a good tasty smoked meat.

I havent bought any equipment yet. I am trying to figure out whats worth the money and more importantly- what isnt.

Im looking at a vertical electric smoker or gas and adding a Smoke Daddy 8" to it (or a SmokeMiester). I live in a second story apartment with a covered porch. So whatever I do I will need to be able to vent the smoke via pipe. This is also another reason I dont want to do charcoal.

I do have a nice CharBroil commercial series 3 burner (cast) grill. Works OK, but not enough smoke flavor.

I will be doing a ton of lurking.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to SMF - good luck with your smoker quest. My suggestion for an auxiliary smoker would be the AMAZN SMOKER - he is a member here and the product is well documented to produce great smoke. The Smoke Daddy does not share the same reputation


----------



## alblancher (Mar 4, 2012)

Good luck in your decision making,  either gas or electric will have to be your ticket with the 2nd floor apartment.

Glad you decided to join us.


----------



## whistlepig (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome to SMF. I fairly new at smoking myself. Of all the smoking gadjets I have bought so far I think my Thermapen and Maverick ET-732 were the best investment.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to SMF! I grew up in Toledo. Graduated Sylvania High in 1963. Moved to Florida in 1970.

Great bunch of folks here!


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 5, 2012)

:welcome1:


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 5, 2012)

First off welcome to SMF. You'll like this place cause there are a lot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. You will also find alot of good recipes and technique here also. So go out now and grab something to smoke and if you have any questions just ask here and we will answer it for you pretty darn quick.So with that all said:

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello and welcome to SMF! I grew up in Southeastern Ohio. Good luck with the smoking!


----------



## basstronics (Mar 5, 2012)

Im really torn on which smoker to buy. I have a budget of about $200 for the smoker itself. I can always stretch it for something really worth it. The ease and dependability of electric is enticing. I never have to worry about gas running out! Or an open flame for that matter. I will probably use this unit 3-4 times a month, maybe a tad more as my ninja-like smoking skills improve.

This is probably my #1 pick- it also is #2 recommended electric smoker on the forums suggestion pages.


Next pick in electrics would be this one. I dont see any reviews on it though.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_143389-3846...ct_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=#BVRRWidgetID

This is my #1 gas pick:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_156452-9539...br|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

This is my #2 gas pick:

http://www.landmann-usa.com/OnlineStore/tabid/90/ProductID/598/Default.aspx

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Landmann-Vertical-Gas-Smoker/19898397

Help a brother out. If you were in my shoes which was would you go?


----------



## smoke king (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome neighbor!  I am in Luckey, OH and also work in downtown Toledo. Where's the BBQ place you speak of downtown? (Saw your other post)

I have a 40" Masterbuilt electric and it has worked great for me. I also have the Amazing Smoke generator.  That is the way to go for set it and forget it smoke generation.

You need to get to know another member, Smoking Ohio Butcher.  He works at Miller's Market in nearby Genoa. It is good to know your butcher!


----------



## basstronics (Mar 6, 2012)

Small world!

Big Cs BBQ its in the "Toledo" building right across from the downtown main library. Its the old building like 10-15 stories or so, close to the Hylant glass tower. Im down at 1001 Madison Ave. Just make sure you have ample time, Big C is a little slow with the food- but its pretty darn good! My orders usually take 20 minutes, thats for a sandwhich that the meats already done ( think).

My old Co worker is from Luckey, Golden.

I have a butcher friend at House of Meats. He was the lead guy at Andersons Woodville Mall. Now he is out in Sylvania. I also have Tanks Meats in my back yard. Lots of delicious meat!

I just need to find the right deal on one of the Masterbuilt Electrics. I like the idea of the window but not for an extra $100. So if anyone spots a deal on one, let me know!


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome, there is a pretty good size Ohio group here.  Enjoy!


----------



## sprky (Mar 8, 2012)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking  5-Day e-Course


----------



## basstronics (Mar 10, 2012)

40" Masterbuilt Smoker purchased w/ 2 year warranty. Now to clean up my porch (get rid of the junk) and get an outlet put in and some duct work to funnel the smoke away.


----------



## basstronics (Mar 11, 2012)

Well first two racks.

I wish I would of done the 2-2-1 method but didnt due to no tin foil.

I need an amaze-n-pellet-smoker too!

5 Hrs at 225-240 I changed it a little here/there. Internal temp topped out at 174.


----------

